# Biking in Vernal, UT



## ivylmnm (Apr 21, 2004)

This board seems pretty much dead but I would like to let you know that there are some really great trails near Vernal, UT and Flaming Gorge Dam.

There is a group here that goes out quite a bit. The group is headed by the owner of a bike shop here, Altitude Cycle. They have created new trails and revitalized interest in old ones. They have sparked interest in our area's attractions and I think it's great. 

One very easy trail that I like is call 'Got Cookies?' The group are excited to participate in events in our area and I hear of their sponsorship quite often.

If anyone is interested I would be glad to get more information for you.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

ivylmnm said:


> This board seems pretty much dead but I would like to let you know that there are some really great trails near Vernal, UT and Flaming Gorge Dam.
> 
> There is a group here that goes out quite a bit. The group is headed by the owner of a bike shop here, Altitude Cycle. They have created new trails and revitalized interest in old ones. They have sparked interest in our area's attractions and I think it's great.
> 
> ...


Interesting...my sister in law was proposing a Memorial day camping trip to dinosaur nat'l park. I think that is near Vernal though when I read the description it didn't sound like much of the park was bikable...so outside the park it is different?


----------



## ivylmnm (Apr 21, 2004)

*Helpful Info*



Bocephus Jones said:


> Interesting...my sister in law was proposing a Memorial day camping trip to dinosaur nat'l park. I think that is near Vernal though when I read the description it didn't sound like much of the park was bikable...so outside the park it is different?


Bocephus,
There are a lot of great trails here. Altitude Cycle here in Vernal is a great resource for maps, info and ect. www.altitudecycle.com 

Check them out. The owner is Troy Lupcho (pronounced Lupko). He has always been a very cool guy to us.

Let me know if you need anything more.

Camping sites are plentiful. Places to stay here(hotels and junk) are everywhere in Vernal. There are a couple of lodges near Flaming Gorge, too....Red Canyon Lodge and Flaming Gorge Lodge...both of which have websites if you search the internet.

Good Luck!


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*Vernal rides in town?*

Bumping this old thread. Any good road routes or MUTs in Vernal proper? I'll be there on business next week and might take the folding bike. Realistically I'd only spend perhaps 40 minutes to an hour riding around town, typically around 6pm. If there are any particular routes I should try (or avoid), I'd love to know about them. I'll have some business east of Vernal, closer to Roosevelt, if there's anything to ride in that direction. Or I could maybe drive 10 minutes out of town at the end of the day if there's a worthwhile ride which is folding road bike friendly. Thanks for any tips.

I did see that Altitude Cycle (next to the river rafting cafe right?) does an organized road ride, I think on Wednesday evenings. But I'm fairly sure I couldn't keep up with serious roadies at this point...


----------



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

Maybe worthless info but anyway...

There are great mtn bike trails there. Super flowy and not too technical. It's been years since we rode there so I can't remember where exactly we rode. Seemed to be a big network or modified cow trails. There was one right next to town. I'm sure you could rent a bike.

I'm sure there are good road rides around the Flaming Gorge.

Ted


----------

